# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  DDS - ещё одна лог-программа

## demetrius2003

Доброго всем дня!
Вот смотрю, на англоязычном bleepingcomputer вовсю используют dds. И вроде возможности её неплохие, но здесь её применяют нечасто, почему?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## snifer67

Она почти тоже самое, что и RSIT. Смысла ее использовать нет.

----------

